# Error 1305..



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

Hi all,  
My C&C : Generals wont work.. when i am trying to install it i get this message after 1%! :

"Error 1305.Error reading from file C:\spel\Command and Conquer Generals\mss32.dll. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it."

all i can do is push : retry or cancel.. and nothing happends.. 
Yesterday i formated my computer so it's clean..i had this problem also before i formated it..I need help quick  !


----------



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

Help please!!!!!!


----------



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

i can show you by these pictures,what it looks like.. : First i get this error : http://home.no/babis/32.JPG and then when i've pushed the 'Avbryt' button (Cancel) this error message arise http://home.no/babis/soperror.JPG

Avbryt = Cancel
Försök igen = retry


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Check the discs for any scratches or other physical damage.


----------



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

nope thier is no scratches or other physical damage on the CD'S..


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

check your cd rom site for update in firmware,i had this trouble the other day .seems there was problem with drivers.after update i got no errors


----------



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

hmm i got a Samsung CD-rom SC-152L.. i cant find any drivers for it .. i sitll need help!


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

try here


http://www.samsung.com/Support/ProductSupport/download/Model_Select.aspx?type=CD+%2f+DVD-Rom&typecode=13&subtype=CD-ROM+(Half-Height)&cmssubtypecode=1301&model=SC-152L&filetype=FM&language=


----------



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

didnt work.......


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Why was the installation run from the C: Drive, as noted from the pictures you posted?

also here is the link comaca tried to give you.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This may not be the same error, but the answer may help you

C&C Generals Support


----------



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

i get this error when i did what ur link said.. : 
"Error 1335.The cabinet file 'Language.cab' required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, or an reading error from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, I can only suggest that you return it for a new copy. The CD must be damaged in some way. Rare but possible.


----------

